# Shoulders and Ribs?



## Debt-Finder (Jun 21, 2008)

I wanting to try something other than de-boneing the shoulders for jerky. It's way to much work. What do yall do?

How about deer ribs? I have heard alot of mixed thoughts. Some say there great some say they are not good. Any tips here would be appreciated.


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

the ribs are not as good and do not have enough meat on them figuring the time it will take you to prepare em:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i have yet to find a good way to cook the ribs. maybe in the hands of a truly skilled barbque guy (amberj perhaps on the forum) they would be ok but the last time i tried grilling them they came out kind of gummy. shoulder goes good in the crockpot or smoked for several hours just like a boston butt.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive never tried to cook the ribs, looks like almost NO meat whatsoever


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I make stew meat or shoulder roast , throw the ribs away.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Throw in a big pot with a couple small piece's of 2x4. Boil until tender, throw away the rib's and shoulder's and eat the 2x4! oke Seriously though, I just havemost ofthat ground into sausage or hamburger.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Debt-Finder (11/7/2009)*I wanting to try something other than de-boneing the shoulders for jerky. It's way to much work. What do yall do?
> 
> How about deer ribs? I have heard alot of mixed thoughts. Some say there great some say they are not good. Any tips here would be appreciated.




a processor will make them into whatever you want oke i never keep the ribs or the neck anymore...to much trouble getting them, plus i dont drop the guts in any deer i kill so the ribs are not an option


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I was told as a kid that coyotes won't even eat deer ribs. I didn't believemy dads buddy, 

so I cooked the ribs on the grill, and found out the hard way that coyotes won't even eat deer ribs.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (11/7/2009)*
> 
> plus i dont drop the guts in any deer i kill so the ribs are not an option


you hang em' from the neck when you clean em'?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (11/7/2009)*
> ...


If you hang'em by the legs on a gambrel you can quarter them right there and still get the tenderloins leaving the guts in the rib cage.


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never done anything with the ribs, but the shoulders are great for like what everyone else has said a stew or deer tips,rice and gravybut i have had people ask for the heart and liver before they ask for the ribs, the neck roast isnt that bad but alot of people dont mess with em, we never drop guts out of a deer we just cut far enough down to get to the tenderloins and they are hung by the feet


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry about that mani guess i looked over your reply i just wrote the same exact thing u did but worded differently


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *hsiF deR (11/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (11/7/2009)*
> ...




exactly how i do it....after you get the front shoulders off then the back straps and tenderloins out...cut the backbone right at the bottom of the hams and drop everything in the bucket...cut piss sack out cut the hams down the center of the hams and the take each leg off and cut feet off...no mess no fuss


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

The shoulders are also good to boil until the meat fallsoff the boneand then pull the meat apart (like pulled pork). Mix with your favorite BBQ sauce and make sandwiches.

Generally, I just debone the shoulders and grind into hamburger though.

Thereis not enough meat on the ribs to fool with. Buzzards got to have something to pick at.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

You can put the ribs in a pan and put some bbq sauce on them then cover with alum. foil and bake until you can pull the bones out clean.It is by far the most tender deer meat you will eat and very good,But you have to eat it hot out of the oven because once it gets cold the fat turns intowax and it wont be the same reheated,it's a one time deal so only make what you will eat.Try it like I say and you wont be dissapointed we do it several times a year and it is always the same juicy and tender.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry, double clicked


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

> *kdawg.84 (11/7/2009)*You can put the ribs in a pan and put some bbq sauce on them then cover with alum. foil and bake until you can pull the bones out clean.It is by far the most tender deer meat you will eat and very good,But you have to eat it hot out of the oven because once it gets cold the fat turns intowax and it wont be the same reheated,it's a one time deal so only make what you will eat.Try it like I say and you wont be dissapointed we do it several times a year and it is always the same juicy and tender.


How long do you have to bake them and at what temp to get them that tender?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've cooked the ribs on a few bigger deer I have killed...Cut em up and boil them fer a while then grill em. They have a membrane on the outside that is tough but when you get past that, the meat is fine....It'll take a whole side fer a meal....

As fer the shoulders, hamburger meat!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

> *Slip Knot (11/7/2009)*The shoulders are also good to boil until the meat fallsoff the boneand then pull the meat apart (like pulled pork). Mix with your favorite BBQ sauce and make sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is it just as easy as boiling with some water or do you put some extras with it.



Also, when yall do hamburger do you have grind it when the meat is semi frozen?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hsiF deR (11/8/2009)*
> 
> Also, when yall do hamburger do you have grind it when the meat is semi frozen?



nothing complicated about grinding meat. assuming you have the grinder, you just cut the muscle up into strips, chunks, whatever will fit down the chute. mix with beef fat (readily available from butcher shops, some restaurants, grocery stores, etc.) if you want a not-so-lean burger.


----------



## justhunt (Oct 16, 2009)

I cook the ribs in a slow cooker smothered in BBQ sauce. They're done when you can pull the bones out. After removing the bones, I chip the meat to make the best BBQ sandwich you've had. As for the shoulders, I usually debone them and grind the meat for burgers or jerky. Same goes for the neck. Just can't see wastin' all that protien.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *hsiF deR (11/8/2009)*
> ...


The one time I tried it, with a hand crank grinder, it turned into a meat pudding. :doh


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

> *hsiF deR (11/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Slip Knot (11/7/2009)*The shoulders are also good to boil until the meat fallsoff the boneand then pull the meat apart (like pulled pork). Mix with your favorite BBQ sauce and make sandwiches.
> ...


In making BBQ, I have boiled it in plain water and at times I haved mixed in some salt, pepper, onions, garlic and such. Once you mixwith BBQ sauce, I'm not sure that it makes a lot of difference.

As far as the hamburger, I debone it, and try to remove any of the white fat or grissell (deer fat is not the same as beef or pork fat and will affect the taste). I then mix 1/3 pork with 2/3 deer. I started outgetting pork trimmings from the grocery store, but have found that wild pork works just as well and is all I use now. You don't have to freeze it to grind. Just cut it in small enough pieces to run it thru the grinder shoot.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

> *hsiF deR (11/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (11/8/2009)*
> ...


Never tried a hand grinder, but the electric grinder works fine without it being frozen.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

All these posts have good points. I was brought up eating the venision for food. It didn't matter what part of it was cooked, it was put on the table. And if the job of butchering is kept clean. and you have the time for prep. Ribs, are mighty good. There isn't much meat on them. True.And if you don"t boil the tallow off them.The dog wont want them.True. But. When you boil them , try putting onion, garlic, or you'r favorite spices in the water. It does make a difference on the aroma in the kitchen.Even though you will pour the water off, it still helps your smeller. Even a little crab boil if you have any left over from the summer cookouts.

:usaflag


----------

